# A Strut Question?



## kyle_battle (Oct 8, 2006)

I have kyb struts on the front of my sentra and they have been threw ALOT and my question is.. do struts always leak when they go bad? there not leaking but i just want to make sure there ok, my car is lowered so its hard to do the "bounce test" considering its such a firm ride. I need some sort of answer asap! Thanks =]


----------



## kurtdaniel (Aug 8, 2007)

If they're leaking (verify it) they need replacing... that's how nissan parts struts go bad... the seals start leaking.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

A bad strut will also make repetitive knocking noises over bumps in the road!


----------

